# Spinning Supplies



## sheb61 (Apr 29, 2015)

Happened upon this web site. Interesting stuff. 
http://www.camajfiberarts.com/#!silk-spinning-fibers/c1qli


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

Wow, beautiful colors!


----------



## jenjoyo (Sep 21, 2011)

Great site! Thanks!


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Pretty colors and the roving looks so soft! I loved the picture of the roving paired with the yarn spun from it. ????


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

This looks like a nice place to. They have a great sale on roving. They are in Texas so shipping should not be so bad.
https://mohairandmore.com/index.php


----------



## Bfirebaugh (Feb 16, 2012)

Would you spin the silk by itself or combine with wool roving? I have some silk that's been in my stash for a while but don't know how to use it. The silk on the link provided is just beautiful.


----------



## Fluteplayer7 (Jul 29, 2011)

Both of these websites are real gems. They have a lot of fibers that my local yarn shops do not carry.


----------



## a fool for fiber (Nov 18, 2014)

Thanks for sharing this site. I have never come across it and found it very exciting. I've already sent for my first order and love that they support fair trade. Lots of free instructional videos. I will keep coming back to it. Thanks again for sharing it. A spinning enthusiast.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Look what just came from Paradise fibers for me. I bought Sari yarn 25yards for 7.98 I bought 4 skeins and I'm going to use for weaving. I also bought some Sari roving and they have a sale on 8/2 cotton they were 14.95 plus I had a 24% off coupon. Dh gone today so I was able to hide it. He he he. Can't wait to play the sari yarn will be a bag when finished.


----------



## kybrat (Dec 19, 2012)

Question: What does 8/2 mean? TIA, Vickie


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

kybrat said:


> Question: What does 8/2 mean? TIA, Vickie


I posted this on another post.
http://knitty.com/ISSUEff15/FEATff15GW/FEATff15GW.php


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

I love Camaj and learned a lot about spinning from Mary. She also sells the Eeze spinning toolkit which is a great investment for measuring the angle, WIP and it comes in a very handy case, I have her gauge on my lap when spinning so I can measure as I go along.

http://www.camajfiberarts.com/#!eszee-twist-tool/c1p9r


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi. I've just posted this for sale under classifieds. Thank you

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-418892-1.html


----------

